
Author Andy Weir solved moon economics to make his new book 'Artemis' believable - cepth
http://www.businessinsider.com/andy-weir-artemis-moon-city-economics-the-martian-2017-11
======
dwaltrip
Not bad. I think he is on the right track, and I would not be surprised to see
lunar vacations on sale for less than $100k in the next 30 years or so.

I'd love to see a more detailed analysis from someone who has more experience
with such things.

------
aalleavitch
Futurama did it first:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6miuzFzonU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6miuzFzonU)

